# Centos 6.6 VPS issue



## cubalibre83 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi to everybody.


Since yesterday afternoon I've a big issue on my Centos VPS: after some chmod and chown changes, ssh and plesk stopped working. The website working properly, but in this way the vps in manageble only in rescue mode, using Ssh and eventually mounting the partition where I need to Fix issue.


any Idea on how to get back to ssh (connection refused) and plesk (error 500) will work again?


Thanks a lot


----------



## devonblzx (Mar 5, 2015)

You do realize, you haven't provided any real information that would help to resolve the issue you're seeing.  No error messages, not what changes were made, etc.

Seems to be like you should be using a managed VPS and let the provider or a system admin handle any system maintenance.


----------



## cubalibre83 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry, I was really worried and I forgot to give more necessary informations.

In the mentime, I partially solved the issue, because I understood we have an access in "Serial Console" mode, and in this way I've able to reach my virtual server, and reactivate the ssh function.

Issues are begun surely when I tried to changes some permission with chown and chmod on many folder, in order to try to activate a new service.

I've been able to reactivate even the ftp connection, but now still the Plesk error, and I'm not able to find which permission I need to restore for this service.


Any idea? We are speaking about a Centos 6.4 server and this is the ls -alt situation from the root:

drwxrwxrwt   3 root root            80 Mar  6 10:23 tmp

drwxrwxrwx   8 root root          4096 Mar  6 10:04 home

drwxr-xr-x  82 root root          4096 Mar  6 07:07 etc

dr-xr-x---   5 root root          4096 Mar  5 13:45 root

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root          3760 Mar  4 22:36 dev

drwxr-xr-x  27 root root          4096 Mar  4 22:36 .

drwxr-xr-x  27 root root          4096 Mar  4 22:36 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root             0 Mar  4 22:36 .autofsck

dr-xr-xr-x  13 root root             0 Mar  4 22:36 sys

dr-xr-xr-x 163 root root             0 Mar  4 22:36 proc

drwxrwxrwx   2  777 ftp_matica    4096 Mar  4 14:49 ftp_folder

-rwx------   1 root root       4257699 Mar  3 11:21 academy.sql

drwxrwxrwx  24 root root          4096 Feb 24 12:09 var

drwx------   2 root root          4096 Feb 24 10:19 .spamassassin

drwx------   3 root root          4096 Feb 24 10:19 .pki

-rwx------   1 root root             0 Feb 24 09:56 .autorelabel

dr-xr-xr-x   5 root root          4096 Feb 24 09:48 boot

drwx------   2 root root         49152 Feb 24 09:48 lost+found

drwx------   2 root psaadm        4096 Feb 24 09:48 archives

-rw-r--r--   1 root root           160 Feb 24 09:48 migration.log

drwx------   2 root root          4096 Feb 24 09:45 bin

dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root         12288 Feb 10 09:12 sbin

dr-xr-xr-x   9 root root         12288 Feb  5 08:50 lib64

drwxrwxrwx   9 root root          4096 Nov 24 11:05 lib

drwx------   2 root root          4096 Oct 18 01:12 cgroup

-rw-r--r--   1 root root           970 Jun  8  2012 monit.service

-rw-r--r--   1 root root          1125 Jun  8  2012 wdcollect.service

drwxrwxrwx  14 root root          4096 Dec 19  2011 usr

drwx------   2 root root          4096 Sep 23  2011 media

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          4096 Sep 23  2011 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          4096 Sep 23  2011 opt

drwx------   2 root root          4096 Sep 23  2011 selinux

drwx------   2 root root          4096 Sep 23  2011 srv

 

 

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Serveo (Mar 6, 2015)

Rewriting permissions on the wild is totally not advised. Please check the log files /var/log/messages or /var/log/* log files related to your daemon / service and accordingly fix permissions. Changing permissions rights and chmod ownership on the fly only makes it worse and in worse case a reinstall can be the only option to solve your problems.


----------



## cubalibre83 (Mar 6, 2015)

Now, I know... but no idea on which are permissions folder to restore in order to have Plesk working again? Thanks.


----------



## swedendedicated (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe you can check your .bash_history to see what exactly you did? Compare the current folders with their original ones, you can google the folder's default permission. .bash_history is in your root folder (~)


----------

